# christmas lights



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Cornish

You cant really put them on minor works ( well certainly not on an NICEIC minor works ) they need to have an installation certificate for each installation,falling under the same inspection and test schedule for a temporary installation ( Tested every three months - ok so they will not be in place three months :laughing: )

I put some of the christmas tree lights and displays in our town and supply the local council with an installation cert for each display.Not NICEIC tho,its a model form from the regs bs7671.

Chris


----------

